# New Cabelas proposed in Rogers, MN



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

The Pioneer Press is reporting that Cabelas is going to build a 185,000 square foot facility in Rogers. That's more 20% larger than the one in Owatanna. Told my wife she could quit her accounting job and get a part-time job for the discounts, since I spend about $5000 per year there anyway.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ress.jhtml

Here is the link from the Cabela's website if anyone is interested.... Man, that is a huge store.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Well this certainly wouldn't help my commute on Friday's in the summer. Thank god for county roads. I'm not exactly sure how I feel about this yet. You can't stop development especially when Corporate America gets a stragle hold on a piece of land they want. I should shut up my house might be sitting on a gold mine.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Who wants poor service and a giant selection of stuff no one wants to buy?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bigger than Owatonna, Damn!


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Just go a flyer in my mail box today... "The city administrator of Rogers has promised Cabela's that they wont have to pay property taxes for 15 years"..."Cabela's will not have to pay city property taxes from the year 2011 until 2026. That equates to $1.9 million spread out over 15 years". and it goes on to read that the city will waive an additional $400,000 in Building permits, Sewer, Applications and Water hook up fees.

I haven't been living in this town for too long, but to revise my statement from above I now know how I feel about this. Like I said when Corporate America get a strangle hold...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They got seven years of tax breaks in EGF. I keep hearing rumors that they are going to close the one in EGF and build in Fargo. I like going to Owatanna and waiting in line at 6 am for two hours with the kids so that I can get some bargins and can afford to outfit them for the next season. Those little buggers keep growing and I have to buy new coats and bibs every year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dumb building it in downtown EGF..

Can't believe they didn't build it along I-29


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

They got flood money from EGF to my understanding. Otherwise I bet they would be in Fargo by now.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd say if they'll be looking to move to Fargo soon. Why would anyone in the SE of western MN for that matter drive to a small Cabelas store in EGF when we have the large stores right here in the metro area?


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I would like to retract my earlier statements from above...after getting throught the intial shock of the whole matter I've since realized this is a very good thing...for me.


----------

